# So long and thanks for all the fish



## jar_uk1 (Jan 7, 2004)

A sad day today as I unplugged my Tivo ready to go back in it's box and cancel that £10 per month debit (Oh how I wish I had bought a lifetime sub!) 

To echo everyones sentiments there is still nothing that touches the tivo experience, but since we got Sky HD, it has only been used to look for upcoming programs (which of course sky is rubbish at). It is a shame, but I guess it is time to ebay the Tivo. it now has a network card and big drive, but I doubt it is worth anything. 

I have high hopes for Neros LiquidTV/Tivo and if they release it in the UK then I would consider building a dedicated Freesat HD box for it, but I wont hold my breath!

If someone brought out a hardware Tivo in the UK it would be one gadget buy that SWMBO would encourage me to get  but yet again I guess it is not likely.

I tried the other day to send an email to someone in Tivo (US) telling them that I was sad to pack it in but I couldnt find an email address and even if I did would they care? 

To anyone on the forum that has answered my questions, helped me load my network card/big drives or otherwise helped me out, thankyou. :up:

John R


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Perhaps I should get "Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy" on Blue-Ray?

On the Tivo front I still hope that one day Sky & Tivo will get back together and come up with a nice new Sky HD Tivo.

Automan.


----------



## jar_uk1 (Jan 7, 2004)

Automan said:


> Perhaps I should get "Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy" on Blue-Ray?
> 
> On the Tivo front I still hope that one day Sky & Tivo will get back together and come up with a nice new Sky HD Tivo.
> 
> Automan.


Mmmmmmmmm Sky HD Tivo..................sounds like something that would happen after engaging the "improbability drive"...

The Tivos place in my AV rack has been taken by a shiny new PS3 (mainly for Blu-ray, although I only have the Chronicles of Narnia and Pans Labyrinth so far).

John R


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Automan said:


> On the Tivo front I still hope that one day Sky & Tivo will get back together and come up with a nice new Sky HD Tivo.


With Freeview too.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

jar_uk1 said:


> Mmmmmmmmm Sky HD Tivo..................sounds like something that would happen after engaging the "improbability drive"...


Infinitly


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

jar_uk1 said:


> Mmmmmmmmm Sky HD Tivo..................sounds like something that would happen after engaging the "improbability drive"...
> 
> The Tivos place in my AV rack has been taken by a shiny new PS3 (mainly for Blu-ray, although I only have the Chronicles of Narnia and Pans Labyrinth so far).
> 
> John R


Well TiVo is back in bed with DirecTV in the USA - News Corp bought DirecTV and kicked out TiVo, then sold DirecTV allowing TiVo to get back together with DirecTV.

So our main hope is

a) wait for News Corp to sell its stake in Sky

or

b) wait for me to become a billionaire so I can spend half a million on a UK HD TiVo


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

cyril said:


> b) wait for me to become a billionaire so I can spend half a million on a UK HD TiVo


Oh come on Cyril, stop wasting time


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for your thoughts, Cyril. Here's a penny to go towards that billion!


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Unfortunately, the credit crunch has dented my portfolio, though the opportunities to make money are now magnified, so hope to make a few 100k to a million this year .

BSkyB's market cap is about 7.5B so I need about 4B to take control of the company, or about 3B to buy out News Corp's stake 
However I am loathe to handover that amount of cash to Murdoch, so maybe I should start my own satellite company 

TiVo Inc is currently a bargain as you can buy it for about 300M as it has a fair amount of cash.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

cyril said:


> TiVo Inc is currently a bargain as you can buy it for about 300M


Hang on - let me check my wallet.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cyril said:


> TiVo Inc is currently a bargain as you can buy it for about 300M as it has a fair amount of cash.


Since it's still I think losing money after nearly 10 years I'm not sure its a bargain at any price!


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> Since it's still I think losing money after nearly 10 years I'm not sure its a bargain at any price!


I'm fairly certain I could turn it into something profitable.
I think it's one of those companies that will get bought up by some big satellite or cable or set top box company.
The profit is not in the company itself, but in what you can buy it for and what you can sell it for and in what timeframe.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

cyril said:


> I'm fairly certain I could turn it into something profitable.
> I think it's one of those companies that will get bought up by some big satellite or cable or set top box company.
> The profit is not in the company itself, but in what you can buy it for and what you can sell it for and in what timeframe.


Perhaps Sky will buy a controlling interest in Tivo?

Automan.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Automan said:


> Perhaps Sky will buy a controlling interest in Tivo?
> 
> Automan.


ISTR Murdoch saying he was going to make an offer, but only for a quarter of what TiVo's market cap was at the time!

So unlikely while News Corp has substantial control over Sky.


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

My Sky HD crashed yesterday, no progs recorded and TiVo which was patiently waiting to record from it also couldn't record anything


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

pauljs said:


> My Sky HD crashed yesterday, no progs recorded and TiVo which was patiently waiting to record from it also couldn't record anything


That's probably because of a software update to make the power use more eco-friendly -it auto-standbys after 4 hours of inactivity.
Make sure it is turned off if using with a TiVo.

2 of my SkyHD boxes crashed over the last 2 days, probably for this reason.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I think they have been updating the software on the Sky+ HD boxes ready for the new EPG rather than power save.

Recording Failed - Reason Software Update (or similar message).

Automan.


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

The new EPG can't come soon enough IMHO.


----------



## countjocular (Aug 28, 2002)

Does anyone know if this new EPG will apply to normal Sky+ boxes as well as HD?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

countjocular said:


> Does anyone know if this new EPG will apply to normal Sky+ boxes as well as HD?
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


HD only

Seems to me they have designed the Sky/Sky+ epg for the worst case scenario, eg a 4:3 14" tv viewed by an elderly person from the other side of the room.

It looks ridiculous on a 46" HDTV. The current EPG is just cobbled together with addons from the original one .

I think and hope they are going to save the epg data to disk so the search function might actually work and maybe there might even be somekind of wish list.


----------

